# Capt H K Shaw



## myjan

Trying to find out more of capt shaw.better known as " ken", he was captain/owner of several ex dutch coasters, "zanzibar" was one he owned.and fretherne was another, hope someone out there can help,


----------



## Pat McCardle

Was 'Zanzibar' laid up in Sunderland for some time in the early 80's?


----------



## myjan

*zanibar*

not to my knowledge, capt shaw didnt like sailing up north past the humber
if he could help it,


----------



## Pat McCardle

Must have been Ipswich then? I'll get the brain into gear & try to think harder as I remember seeing her when I was on the coast but she was definately laid up. (Thumb)


----------



## creeler

i remember being berthed ahead of "zanzibar" in selby late 80's.there was a story that capt Shaw's father ? owned a coastal sailing vessel that was blown out into the Atlantic and they had an epic struggle to survive the storm,story was in sea breezes magazine a number of years ago.


----------



## Ken Davies

Hi Myjan,
Me again. Captain ken Shaw's father, Hughie, bought Summers' Eldorita in the forties. As I recall he was a schoonerman. I'm sure I have some stuff about them somewhere, and will let you know in due course.
Happy hunting.
Ken Davies


----------



## ray bloomfield

I knew Ken when he had the Fretherne renamed the Jon Sue, berthed above Fosdyke bridge as a training ship. Ken bought the Zanzibar from the dutch customs/authorities after being caught with drugs on board. He then took her to Ipswich for repairs etc. I sailed with him for a few weeks when she left the slip
Ken did in fact sail with his father on schooners although he would not talk too much about the past but the story of being blown out into the Atlantic and then being blown back is I believe correct. Also they both went all over Jersey looking for a suitable tree after being dismasted so might be same occasion. The Zanzibar was 48 volts, and there was always power problems on all those type of ships, next to where he discharged in Hull old harbour was a dairy which had some dead milk floats so he bought some batteries and the power problem was no more. The night before we left Ipswich he asked me to take the Cap Verde lads to the 'Shiplaunch' for a thankyou drink for their hard work over the previous few weeks.....he gave me £5, needless to say 4 people went back on board sober!! 
Ken retired to his cottage in Gloucester after he sold his boat and sadly passed away a few years later. He was one of the last of real 'sailorman' who was liked and respected by all that new him. A true gent.


----------



## gil mayes

There is a very good article 'Kenneth Shaw - Captain/Owner' by Stephen Howells published in Issue No.2, Vol 1 of 'Ships in Focus'. Ken Shaw, Ira Aldridge, Peter Herbert, Peter Welch and Tommy Jewell, all superior coastal seamen, who had learned their trade in the Bristol Channel schooners and ketches. In the 1960s to have been able to sit and listen to them, over that inevitable mug of tea, was a privilege.
Gil.


----------



## mikea

*Shaw Ships*

As a newbie to this site, having google searched for Eldorita. All that has been said about Ken Shaw is quite correct.... he was my uncle. The £5 drinks bill must have been the most he ever spent on drinks! I am attempting to put together a web site about the Shaw family vessels and anyone interested may go to www.ayland.eu then at page two which is the menu page goto "SHAW SHIPS" which covers all of Ken's vessels as well as those of his father Hugh. Hugh, my grandfather wrote a book about his life under sail called "Schooner Captain" and included the gales when going to Southern Ireland.. The book is now out of print but when we have sufficient time and funds the family hope to republish it.
mike a


----------



## mikea

mikea said:


> As a newbie to this site, having google searched for Eldorita. All that has been said about Ken Shaw is quite correct.... he was my uncle. The £5 drinks bill must have been the most he ever spent on drinks! I am attempting to put together a web site about the Shaw family vessels and anyone interested may go to www.ayland.eu then at page two which is the menu page goto "SHAW SHIPS" which covers all of Ken's vessels as well as those of his father Hugh. Hugh, my grandfather wrote a book about his life under sail called "Schooner Captain" and included the gales when going to Southern Ireland.. The book is now out of print but when we have sufficient time and funds the family hope to republish it.
> mike a


As at 2011 an electronic version of Hugh Shaw's life at sea is available from the Apple iBookstore priced £5.99 by searching for "Schooner Captain"


----------

